# ανοίκειος και defamiliarization = ανοικείωση, αποοικείωση



## nickel (Sep 16, 2011)

Το _*ανοίκειος*_ θα έλεγες ότι δεν είναι αντίθετο τού _οικείος_ «γνώριμος». Αν δεις λεξικά, θα βρεις μόνο τον ορισμό «ανάρμοστος, απρεπής» (+ΛΚΝ: «που δεν είναι σύμφωνος με ό,τι θεωρείται γενικά παραδεκτό»), με καλό παράδειγμα την _ανοίκεια συμπεριφορά_. (Στα αγγλικά: improper, unbecoming.)

Καταχωνιασμένο σε θέση δεύτερης σημασίας στο ΛΝΕΓ βλέπουμε και τον ορισμό «ο μη οικείος, ο ασυνήθιστος» (π.χ. _ανοίκειο ύφος_). Μα, σε ποιο _ύφος_ αναφέρεται; Στο ύφος κάποιου κειμένου; Μιλάμε για unusual / unfamiliar style;
Αν κοιτάξουμε χρήσεις, με το _ύφος_ βλέπουμε και πάλι τη διάσταση της απρέπειας:

παρατηρήσεις διατυπωμένες σε ανοίκειο ύφος
προτίμησε να ανοίξει δημόσιο διάλογο σε αυτό το ανοίκειο ύφος
διαπληκτίστηκαν σε μάλλον ανοίκειο ύφος
Να όμως σε κείμενο για μαθητές, ανάμεσα στα χαρακτηριστικά του γραπτού λόγου αναφέρεται και το _ανοίκειο ύφος_. Και σε άλλες διατυπώσεις, που δεν μπερδεύουν τον αναγνώστη:

φωτίζοντας το έργο αλλότροπα, κάνοντάς το παράξενο, σχεδόν ανοίκειο,
παρουσιάζοντας το οικείο ως ανοίκειο και το μακρινό ως εγγύτατο
η θεωρία μπορεί να μας «ταρακουνήσει» με παραγωγικό τρόπο, προτείνοντας ανοίκειες διατυπώσεις
Επίσης:
κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να χαρακτηρίζει με ανοίκειες λέξεις (=απρεπείς) και προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς απόψεις άλλων 
αλλά και:
ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία στην αποκωδικοποίηση συμφωνικών συμπλεγμάτων, ανοίκειων (=άγνωστων) ή/και πολυσύλλαβων λέξεων.

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το πόσο έχουμε αγκαλιάσει αυτή τη σημασία τού _ανοίκειος_, πόσο συνειδητά τη χρησιμοποιούμε και πόσο προσέχουμε να μη δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις.

Και ερχόμαστε στο *defamiliarization*:
*Defamiliarization* or *ostranenie* (остранение) is the artistic technique of forcing the audience to see common things in an unfamiliar or strange way, in order to enhance perception of the familiar. A basic satirical tactic, it is a central concept of 20th century art, ranging over movements including Dada, postmodernism, epic theatre, and science fiction.​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamiliarization​
Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση που επικρατεί είναι η *ανοικείωση*.

Αυτό το κατορθώνει η τέχνη με τον γενικό μηχανισμό που ο Shklovsky ονομάζει *ανοικείωση*. H τεχνική της ανοικείωσης σε γενικές γραμμές μας παρουσιάζει τα γνωστά, οικεία αντικείμενα σαν άγνωστα και διαφορετικά.​​Στη λογοτεχνία η *ανοικείωση* επιτυγχάνεται βασικά μέσω της γλώσσας. Για παράδειγμα, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η φράση κινήθηκα προς το παγωμένο λευκό κέντρο του δωματίου προκαλεί στο πρώτο της άκουσμα ένα παραξένισμα (sic). H γλώσσα εδώ λειτουργεί *ανοικειωτικά*, αφού ο δέκτης δυσκολεύεται να αναγνωρίσει αμέσως κάποιο γνωστό αντικείμενο.​​...Το γεγονός ότι ένα γλωσσικό απόσπασμα ήταν "*ανοίκειο*" δεν αποτελούσε απόδειξη ότι ήταν τέτοιο παντού και πάντοτε. Ήταν ανοίκειο μόνο σε σχέση με ένα συγκεκριμένο κανονιστικό γλωσσικό φόντο, και αν αυτό άλλαζε, ίσως το απόσπασμα αυτό θα έπαυε να νοείται ως λογοτεχνικό... ('Ηγκλετον, 1996, Εισαγωγή στη θεωρία της λογοτεχνίας)​
Οι παραπάνω τρεις παράγραφοι από εδώ: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/glwssa/logos_keimeno/2_2_5/Keimeno1.htm

Η παραπάνω συλλογή (_ανοίκειο, ανοικειωτικά, ανοικείωση_) δείχνει ότι σε κάποια κείμενα, αν όχι στην καθημερινή γλώσσα, το _ανοίκειο_ αναπόφευκτα θα λειτουργήσει ως αντίθετο του _οικείου_. Οπότε δεν μας χρειάζεται η _αποοικειοποίηση_.

Άλλωστε, _οικείωση_ = εξοικείωση, _οικειοποίηση_ = ιδιοποίηση.


......................................................................................
Για να εγκαινιάσω το αντίτυπό μου τού _Λεξικού Συνωνύμων Αντωνύμων_:
*οικείος 1* (π.χ. _περιβάλλον_) *γνώριμος*, γνωστός, φιλικός, προσφιλής *ΑΝΤ.* ανοίκειος, άγνωστος, ξένος, οθνείος (λόγ.) [...]​
Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα: πότε το _ανοίκειο περιβάλλον_ είναι απλώς άγνωστο και πότε αφιλόξενο και εχθρικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2011)

Υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα ότι ο μη οικείος μπορεί να είναι κάποιος μη συγγενής...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 16, 2011)

Ως γνωστός μίζερος, διατηρώ αρκετές επιφυλάξεις για τον νεολογισμό "ανοικείωση". Ωστόσο το остранение δεν θα έπρεπε να αποδίδεται απλούστατα ως "αποξένωση" (που είναι όρος σαφώς δόκιμος και οπωσδήποτε γνώριμος στον μέσο ομιλητή της ελληνικής); Οπότε, τι μας έφαγε; Η αναζήτηση καινοφανούς όρου ή απλά μετάφραση από τα αγγλογαλλικά;:devil:

έδιτ: χώρια που η απόδοση του όρου στις λατινογενείς γλώσσες παραπέμπει περισσότερο στην "αποστασιοποίηση"


----------



## pidyo (Sep 16, 2011)

Κι εγώ με τον Ρογήρο είμαι, ίσως μάλιστα θα κρατούσα την μπρεχτική αποστασιοποίηση για τον όρο. Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι διαφορές της defamiliarization από την αποστασιοποίηση. Εξάλλου, το λήμμα της wiki αναφέρει το επικό θέατρο (άσχημος όρος, κυκλοφορεί γενικώς; ) του Μπρεχτ ως βασικό παράδειγμα defamiliarization, ενώ ο γερμανικός όρος για την αποστασιοποίηση (Verfremdungseffekt) στην αποξένωση παραπέμπει.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 3, 2021)

Πώς σας φαίνεται το "αποοικείωση"; Επειδή κάποιες φορές, και σίγουρα στις θεωρίες του χιούμορ (π.χ. θεωρία της ασυμβατότητας/ασυμφωνίας), πρόκειται περισσότερο για (απότομη) διακοπή, ρήξη της αίσθησής μας ότι κάτι μας είναι οικείο, ότι το γνωρίζουμε, παρά για μια εξαρχής απουσία εξοικείωσης. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, καταλαβαίνω τον σχηματισμό και τη σημασία του όρου περισσότερο ως αντίστοιχα με τα "αποανάπτυξη" (_de_-development), "αποαποικιοποίηση" (_de_colonization) και άλλα σύνθετα με το _απο- _(που εκφράζει αφαίρεση)_, _παρά ως αντίστοιχα με σύνθετα που έχουν πρώτο συνθετικό το στερητικό _α-_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2021)

Καλό εν προκειμένω το «αποοικείωση».


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2021)

Στο συνημμένο θα βρεις μπόλικη _αποοικείωση_ και παράγωγα (π.χ. _αποοικειωτικές τεχνικές_), 20 παραδείγματα τουλάχιστον — και έχει ξεφύγει και μία _αποοικειοποίηση_.

_Defamiliarization_ στο πρωτότυπο: https://books.google.gr/books?id=oStfoHG0ovIC


----------



## antongoun (Dec 3, 2021)

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ!


----------

